# Dreamcatcher's Flock. WARNING, VERY PIC HEAVY



## Dreamcatchers

Speck, DYC Baby from Jazz and Buttercup. My spot gene baby, the specks go all the way around the neck.









Minuet, WF Cinnamon Pearl hen. It took me 5 months to get this hen from her breeder. He wanted to keep her but he took pity on me. LOL.









Snow - my old man - WF Pearl Pied. Snow recently lost his 7 year mate Frost to egg binding.









Lyric, WF Pearl split Pied. Lyric went #3 on the novice bench at Nationals last fall.









Calum, Cinnamon split pied. Calum was another bird I begged from his breeder. Calum has placed as high as 4th on the advanced bench last fall. He is a BIG boy.









Boq and Willow. Boq is the DYC Pied who looks almost black where his grey is. I had to use a flash so he looks lighter in the photo. He is also only 6 months old but he is in love with Willow.









Another of Boq and Willow. Willow is one of three lutinos here. She hated every other bird in my aviary until Boq and his sister Nessa came. She and Boq are inseparable and I am only waiting until he is old enough to set them up.









Xavier and Echo. Xavier is a very lightly pied normal who I had thought was split to WF but can not get him to produce a WF at all! Echo, WF Pearl split pied is full sister to Lyric.









Another quick photo of Echo from the back. I seem to have an abundance of pearls...









Mila my lutino pearl. She is one of my most difficult birds to photo. She runs and hides every time I get the camera. She is also a HUGE hen.









Jazz and Niah - Jazz, the DYC, is unfortunately split to WF and possibly split to recessive silver. I do not know what his breeder was thinking but she's one of the elite advanced breeders out there. Jazz throws nice babies and Speck is one of his. Niah is brand new here, she has no WF in her background and has more size and length so I am hopeful this is a good pairing.









Cinna my first show boy and a rescue. He has placed 7th, 5th and 3rd on the novice bench- 3 placements out of 4 shows last year. That's all he has been shown. He needs more substance so I am trying to find him a girl. 









Asia, WF Pearl - Asia is from the same breeder as Calum, Minuet and Mila.









Delilah - my normal hen, I am hoping she is split to nothing else. She is 8 months old and my breeding.









Penelope the brat. Pearl split pied and half sister to Delilah. Penelope's father was Jazz. Csoda is the WF Pied in the back and you can see 13's head as well.









Thirteen, Cinnamon pearl pied boy. 13's dad is Calum but his mother is a scrawny cinnamon pearl pied hen that we never intended to breed named Toddy. Toddy snuck out of her cage and into Calums for an overnight romp while I was gone! A few days later when I got home, I discovered they were shacked up in the corner of the cage. Toddy laid 4 eggs and all 4 hatched. He is just 12 weeks old.


----------



## Dreamcatchers

Tommygirl. Pearl pied. Tommygirl has big eyes. She is only about 4 months old so I am waiting to see how she matures.









Wren and Sunni. Wren is 8 months old and a pearl pied. She has a twin sister named Swizzle that I can not get to be still to photograph. Sunni, the cinnamon pearl pied, is Cinna's daughter and has been taking a while to mature. I held her back because her markings were so gorgeous. She's a year old now so she will go out to show this fall.









Wren and Ami - Ami is Sunni's mother.









Hey! That's no cockatiel.... this is one of my three white earred conures.









The BIG girl of the house and queen of all she surveys. Tumba.









Tumba is a rescue. She was two years old when her owners brought her to the vet clinic where I worked to put her to sleep. She was being given halperidol 5 times a day because the vet, not the one I worked for, thought it would stop her plucking. Little did he know that the family was going through a very bad divorce and their screaming made Tumba neurotic. She's been with me for 7 years and gets her feathers and then takes them off. She's wonderful and we adore her, bald or not. There is nothing wrong with her, she just preens and snips off her feathers as a habit. We did thousands of dollars in testing to be sure she was ok, when the testing was done, she had plucked herself bald and we told her we loved her anyway.


----------



## Dreamcatchers

So, that's a little over half of the flock. I will add the rest to this thread as I can get them. I hope you all enjoy.


----------



## skylerevers

You have such beautiful birds! Can't wait to see the rest


----------



## meaggiedear

I so enjoy looking at all our tiels. 


I love pearls as well, so since you have so many- It made it even better! LOL.


----------



## roxy culver

Lovely flock...I'm in the same boat as you, I seem to have a lot of pearls.


----------



## Dreamcatchers

Thank you all for the kind words.  The flock is not as big as some of the breeders that I hang around shows with, in all actuality, my group is rather small. But they mean the world to me - every one of them. Some of them have gone on either in passing or found a home so you may not see some of the birds I have posted about in the past. Jedi and Mojito and a couple of others have gone to a childrens interactive park - a wonderful free flight environment for them and they are well cared for. Spike went to a retirement home where his handicap could be monitored. Frost passed away from egg binding a couple weeks ago. But they have always left a mark for me to remember them by.


----------



## New2Cockatiels

Aw, I really like Tumba. Poor baby... So wonderful of you to accept and love her as she is.


----------



## nassrah

Lovely birds.I think Tumba is adorable,bald or not.X x


----------



## bjknight93

Echo looks like she is an incomplete pearl, which means nothing genetically, but I think it's unique. These pictures are much better than the others throught the cage bars  I still can't get over how dark grey your yellow cheeks are.


----------



## Dreamcatchers

Bailey you are right. Echo is an incomplete pearl. She's such a nice hen though and she and Xavier are the parent's of two babies I showed off earlier in the year. A Cinnamon split pied and a normal split pied. She's a fabulous mom.

So tonight my extra special cargo came, I just picked them up from the airport. 4 birds from really established and recognized lines and two extras that came as a suprise gift from a friend. One of the normal male birds is out of Linda Greeson's Pair 54 lines which won't mean a lot unless you are familiar with some of the older breeders. Susanne would know. This boy is built like a tank. LOL. One Lutino pearl hen, one DYC pearl hen who is small but gorgeous, one normal very light pied boy and three normal boys with multiple splits. I have my last two birds coming from California in a few weeks, they are both SFDS WF birds and then my flock will be complete at 45 cockatiels. My foundation now consists of 12 pairs, of which only 8 are proven, and the rest are all juveniles and babies.


----------



## roxy culver

> One of the normal male birds is out of Linda Greeson's Pair 54 lines which won't mean a lot unless you are familiar with some of the older breeders.


O my gosh you are SOOO lucky!!! I used to just look at pictures of her birds to admire them (I read a lot about her when I first got into breeding because her line was mentioned a lot). Man you are lucky and I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Dreamcatchers

Roxy, I apparently got more than one with a Greeson background. The DYC pearl hen also goes back to Greeson lines although it is farther back.


----------



## Dreamcatchers

I am at work doing the Cirque Michael Jackson tour but I will try to take pictures tomorrow and post them. The birds look a little rough right now because they came from AZ were shipped to Leslie Heugerich in NC then shipped to Texas to me. They were part of a large breeder's sell out.


----------



## Dreamcatchers

Three quick pics because I got a second while I ran home to feed babies.

This is Nessa, DYC Pied hen and sister to Boq, the dark DYC bird. Nessa's cheekpatches are MUCH better than Boq's. Again previous breeders did not keep the WF out so I will be working to remove it over the next generations.









This is my new DYC pearl hen. She is a Calico Cockatiel's breeding with some Greeson behind her. She has WF 5 generations back but nothing since then so I am hopeful she will make a decent foundation.
I haven't given her a name yet...









And this is her and her bonded mate. Also a bird with Greeson in the pedigree. He has WF unfortunately in his background but it is 4 generations back and they have been a proven bonded pair for 6 years so I couldn't split them. Will have to work with what I can.  He is also unnamed as of yet.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

Delilah has the spot gene or is she pearled?

Your birds are *BEAUTIFUL!*! and i love african grey's


----------



## 4birdsNC

You have beautiful birds, a lot of pearls, but I like pearls. I tend to have Cinnamon, in my flock of 12, 7 are either split or are Cinnamon, and I have three males I don't know if they are split or not because I haven't breed them.


----------



## Dreamcatchers

Delilah has the spot gene as well as Speck, Delilah's half sister or brother.


----------



## bjknight93

4birdsNC said:


> You have beautiful birds, a lot of pearls, but I like pearls. I tend to have Cinnamon, in my flock of 12, 7 are either split or are Cinnamon, and I have three males I don't know if they are split or not because I haven't breed them.


Splits to cinnamon can be seen if they have a red eye reflection to light or the flash of a camera.









This is Dreamcatcher's Snow..who appears to be split to cinnamon. (I stole the picture from your first post).


----------



## Dreamcatchers

Funny you should chose him LOL, in most cases that is true except in Snow. Before I owned him, he produced 4 clutches with Frost who was a WF Pearl Pied. They never produced a single cinnamon. I am currently trying to get him to pair with a cinnamon split WF to see if I can get cinnamons.


----------



## bjknight93

Maybe odds are just against him. I'd have to plug the outcomes into gen cal, but maybe the percentage is low to produce cinnamons as a split depending on how he is paired. Sucks that you would have to pair him with a cinnamon because then you'll have to guess on the cinnamon chicks' genders until you get DNA back. Luna has so many splits in him everything comes out to be like 13% chances to produce each mutation variety, LOL. 

Do YC have red eye flash? Nessa's eyes flash red so I figured that was from the YC, because I'm assuming she isn't a boy, especially since she's listed as a hen.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

bjknight93 said:


> Splits to cinnamon can be seen if they have a red eye reflection to light or the flash of a camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Dreamcatcher's Snow..who appears to be split to cinnamon. (I stole the picture from your first post).


Sorry to be off topic, I took a picture of Wendy and it had a red eye flash, but most pictures are normal, and when i shine light in her eye, they are brown.
('she' Is male if you have not seen that yet so she CAN be split)


----------



## Dreamcatchers

Snow is a boy.  Frost, his mate was the girl. They were both WF Pied pearls.


----------



## Dreamcatchers

As to your question about the YC -Bailey. That's an interesting question. One to ask Susanne since I have just started working with the YC and have not discovered the answer.


----------



## 4birdsNC

bjknight93 said:


> Splits to cinnamon can be seen if they have a red eye reflection to light or the flash of a camera.


That is a useful rule of thumb but not always the case. McGee My WF split Pearl Cinnamon male does not have red eyes when a light shines in them from any angle.


----------



## Dreamcatchers

Here are updated photos of the babies we pulled from the heat. The youngest - Tasha's baby - is near to feathering out. The other two are Cinnamon split Pied.


----------



## roxy culver

Beautiful babies!!!

I do want to mention that fallow also presents as a red eye flash like cinnamon does (my Oreo is a hen and has the red eye flash so its the only thing that makes sense in her case) so that could be the case with Snow if pairing him with a cinnamon hen doesn't get you any cinnamon babies. Fallow looks similar to cinnamon, so it can be mistaken for it.


----------



## Dreamcatchers

Roxy - thank you for that info. I don't have any fallows so I have never thought to try pairing him with one. Maybe I will look for one to give him a new mate. Since Frost's death, he has been moody but still active when in the flock. Maybe that will help him re-adjust to Frost's disappearance.


----------



## roxy culver

Definitely worth a shot...a new mate may help him get through the grieving process. He's gorgeous btw!


----------



## Oni

Some jaw droppingly gorgeous birds there  Good luck with the breeding x


----------

